# Drywall for Rain Shower Ceiling



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Not really a fan of "water resistant" drywall. Either a surface is going to get wet, or it isn't. If it is, then don't use drywall (or prep it properly, eg. good paint job, Kerdi, etc.) Otherwise, spend your energy making sure things are designed so it won't get wet.

In a shower ceiling, a well painted ceiling should be well protected by a good paint job against the few random drops that might splash on it now and then. Perhaps use an eggshell finish if you're concerned.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

The worst thing you can do on a shower ceiling is knock down.It will hold moisture and dirt and start failing..Have you ever seen a KD ceiling in a shower?There is a reason for that.


----------



## VikingDinKC (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you for the response. Every ceiling in my house has a KD ceiling. The shower is your normal tiled shower with sliding glass doors except I have the water coming thru the ceiling for a rain shower. In the other bathrooms in my house they have a tub and a shower head and they have KD ceiling. What type of ceiling would you do?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I would do a slick coated ceiling sealed and painted with a quality paint.KD is just mud that has been sprayed on with a hopper gun and knocked down .It leaves all kinds of spots to trap moisture and dirt.Moisture will loosen drywall mud and it will fail.No reason to give it anymore chance to fail by using knockdown.
I'm surprised you have not had any problems with the KD ceilings in the others.
I do tons of KD ceilings in this area but would never do one in a shower.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

As long as you prime and paint the KD it should be fine.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Problem I have with that is priming and painting a KD to seal it well with all of the texture.It's still a good place to trap moisture.If putting in a new ceiling why do it?


----------

